# New Junior Hunter



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Presenting Sondela's Grace in Motion JH!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations! Well done to both of you.

Grace in Motion. Great name for a Hungarian Pointer.
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kudos - what they were bred 4 - nothing more - nothing less


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Woot woot!!

Congratulations to both you and Gracie! What a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations! Very cool! She sure is a beauty too!


----------



## kentuckyrain (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

So exciting !! Congratulations Gracie!! That picture is great!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Kudos Victoria and Gracie! Love to see these great dogs getting to do what genetics screams for them to do! Be proud. You deserve it!

Ken


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

So glad to hear she did it! Though, I never doubted for a second that she would. 
Way to go Gracie!


----------



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

Congratulations! what a beautiful dog


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats! She is looking very smug!


----------

